# What am I? Ti - Te - Ne - Si - Fi - Ni - Se - Fe



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

When I first discovered MBTI tests, I took a test that calculated your preferred order of cognitive functions, and typed you accordingly to your preferred order. That test, found here, typed me as either INTP, or ISTJ. After reading several descriptions of ISTJ, it just isn't me at all, i cannot identify with ISTJ. However, I've always thought I could be INTP, so after reading thorough descriptions of INTP, it left me confused, because I identify wholly with the INTP description, as well as INTJ. However I almost always test as INTJ.

That particular test, I've posted about it in a few other places here on the forums, really confused me. According to that test, my highest functions are as follows:

Ti = 45.4%
Te = 42.7%
Ne = 38.3%
Si = 35.4%
Fi = 34.9%
Ni = 33.4%
Se = 7%
Fe = 3.1%

*Ti Te Ne Si Fi Ni Se Fe*

If there is any validity to those results, I'm not quite sure what that means I would be. I get INTJ about 90% of the time, but have gotten INTP a few times, and ISTJ once.

So if that is correct, and from what I've read on the individual functions, I'd say it is, or pretty close in the least, what would that type me as regarding MBTI?


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

INTJ - Ni Te Fi Se
INTP - Ti Ne Si Fe
ISTJ - Si Te Fi Ne

Based on the order of the functions listed, I doubt INTJ. Maybe INTP?

edit: But those first 6 functions are in close proximity, so I honestly don't know what to tell you except research functions more.


----------



## SubterraneanHomesickAlien (May 16, 2010)

Infrared said:


> When I first discovered MBTI tests, I took a test that calculated your preferred order of cognitive functions, and typed you accordingly to your preferred order. That test, found here, typed me as either INTP, or ISTJ. After reading several descriptions of ISTJ, it just isn't me at all, i cannot identify with ISTJ. However, I've always thought I could be INTP, so after reading thorough descriptions of INTP, it left me confused, because I identify wholly with the INTP description, as well as INTJ. However I almost always test as INTJ.
> 
> That particular test, I've posted about it in a few other places here on the forums, really confused me. According to that test, my highest functions are as follows:
> 
> ...


While I don't know enough about you as a person to make a definite judgment, I'd say based on the order of your cognitive functions that you are INTP. You have a high percentage of both Ti and Ne (INTP dom/aux), but while your Te is high, your Ni seems a bit too low in comparison to your other functions for you to be an INTJ (for whom Ni is the primary function). The low Fe may indicate INTP as well, though I've heard from some that your inferior function tends to be more prevalent than the other shadow functions that aren't even correlated to your type at all.

However, I have taken the same test, and I believe it results in an inaccurately low Ni for T users. Look at some of the questions that relate to your Ni score, for instance (these aren't just guesses, you can see what function the problems represent by looking at the source code).

"Experience a premonition or foresee the distant future." 

"Gain a profound realization from a mystical state or sudden release of emotions."

"Merge and feel intimate oneness with other people."

The second two may be xNFJ traits, but they clearly do not accurately pertain to INTJ'S (who obviously tend to be much less emotional.) And the first isn't _necessarily_ F related, but T users tend to be more skeptical and logical, resulting in less blind belief in theories not backed by any evidence.

Ultimately I would say it's the best to judge the order of your functions by reading up on each one, and deciding the order in which you use them; only you can do so, not some test on the internet. (You can find information about them on the main page here.)


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

INTP 'shadow' mode is ENTJ which is Te-Ni-Se-Fi. What I periodically see is that sometimes people will have use of the first two functions of their 'shadow' type but they will typically rank lower than their dominant and auxiliary though may rank higher than their tertiary and inferior. So from that order it looks like you're INTP who is in touch with your ENTJ shadow so to say i.e. you are using Ti and Ne but also at times expressing Te and Ni. This 'shadow' mode generally gets expressed when the person is somehow psychologically stressed or feeling stuck, so if you were taking the test in such time then these traits would certainly run higher.


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

vel said:


> INTP 'shadow' mode is ENTJ which is Te-Ni-Se-Fi. What I periodically see is that sometimes people will have use of the first two functions of their 'shadow' type but they will typically rank lower than their dominant and auxiliary though may rank higher than their tertiary and inferior. So from that order it looks like you're INTP who is in touch with your ENTJ shadow so to say i.e. you are using Ti and Ne but also at times expressing Te and Ni. This 'shadow' mode generally gets expressed when the person is somehow psychologically stressed or feeling stuck, so if you were taking the test in such time then these traits would certainly run higher.


Someone else also mentioned ENTJ to me once, and I really don't see how I could be E anything. I'm incredibly introverted, and I always have been, even as a child. 

But if I understand what you are saying, you are stating that I'm most likely and INTP who is expressing my ENTJ shadow? Because of stress? I'm definitely stressed in my life right now, I'm going through a lot, but how would that flip me from INTP or INTJ, to ENTJ? I'm not extroverted at *all*... so I don't understand.


----------



## SarahWilliams (May 5, 2010)

i like vel's theory of INTP under stress.


----------



## SubterraneanHomesickAlien (May 16, 2010)

Infrared said:


> Someone else also mentioned ENTJ to me once, and I really don't see how I could be E anything. I'm incredibly introverted, and I always have been, even as a child.
> 
> But if I understand what you are saying, you are stating that I'm most likely and INTP who is expressing my ENTJ shadow? Because of stress? I'm definitely stressed in my life right now, I'm going through a lot, but how would that flip me from INTP or INTJ, to ENTJ? I'm not extroverted at *all*... so I don't understand.


It is quite possible that stress caused your Te to be higher than usual. But your Ni is still low, which would be abnormal if you were in ENTJ mode. 

In any case, if we go on the assumption that the order of your functions as you posted are completely accurate, I still think your an INTP.


----------



## ImNoTJustletters (Sep 24, 2010)

The questions, in the test indicated, are extremely ambiguous and open to misinterpretation and confusion. Often they seem to be asking about two different functions at once. This test, Personality test based on Jung and Briggs Myers typology I have found, gives much more consistent results.


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

Infrared said:


> But if I understand what you are saying, you are stating that I'm most likely and INTP who is expressing my ENTJ shadow? Because of stress? I'm definitely stressed in my life right now, I'm going through a lot, but how would that flip me from INTP or INTJ, to ENTJ? I'm not extroverted at *all*... so I don't understand.


What I'm saying is that because of stress you're using some of your shadow mode functions which are then showing up on the test. In your mind there isn't like a perfect ordering of functions - sometimes under certain conditions some under-used functions get pulled up to the surface so to say. Think of shadow mode this way: You were driving along the road (life) and accidentally gotten into a mud puddle (stressful situation). To get out your have to switch into reverse gear. Shadow mode is something alike that - for times you're stuck in your life and stressed the gears in your mind get switched to help you get out.

More about shadows: http://personalitycafe.com/articles/29576-triggering-shadow-episode.html

Best way to determine your type would be of course to read about functions in detail and determine which ones are native to you:
http://personalitycafe.com/cognitiv...iled-descriptions-each-function-attitude.html
http://www.personalitypathways.com/16-personality-types2.html
http://greenlightwiki.com/lenore-exegesis/Function_Attitude


----------



## SubterraneanHomesickAlien (May 16, 2010)

ImNoTJustletters said:


> The questions, in the test indicated, are extremely ambiguous and open to misinterpretation and confusion. Often they seem to be asking about two different functions at once. This test, Personality test based on Jung and Briggs Myers typology I have found, gives much more consistent results.


You are correct about the questions asking about two different functions. IIRC, pretty much every problem after the half-way mark does this (as determined from the source code). This makes for an innacurate test, because if you are an INTJ you might answer negatively on the NiFe question because of your lack of extraverted feeling, but that would skew your introverted intuition to being lower than it should be.

Human metrics is a great test, but remember, it doesn't measure cognitive functions (rather, each question contributes a % value to I, E, N, S, T, F, J, or P). The truly best way to determine your type is through introspection.


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

ImNoTJustletters said:


> The questions, in the test indicated, are extremely ambiguous and open to misinterpretation and confusion. Often they seem to be asking about two different functions at once. This test, Personality test based on Jung and Briggs Myers typology I have found, gives much more consistent results.


I did that test and these were my results:

Your Type is 
*INTJ*

Strength of the preferences %

89	Introverted
62 Intuitive	
75 Thinking
33 Judging

???

My J is very low....But still got INTJ.


----------



## SubterraneanHomesickAlien (May 16, 2010)

Infrared said:


> I did that test and these were my results:
> 
> Your Type is
> *INTJ*
> ...


Your J is still just a bit too low to make a decision, in my opinion. 

Really the ONLY way to accurately type yourself is to find out the order of your functions (by yourself, not through a test). As you seem to be sure that you're INTx, I'd say the most important thing to figure out is if you use Ti/Ne or Ni/Te. Tertiary/inferior functions aren't the best way to determine your type, so you can probably just ignore them.


----------



## midnightblonde (Aug 12, 2010)

This:



ImNoTJustletters said:


> The questions, in the test indicated, are extremely ambiguous and open to misinterpretation and confusion. Often they seem to be asking about two different functions at once.


A better cognitive functions test can be taken here:

HelloQuizzy.com: The Hopefully good MBTI Test

Read more about the functions to find out if Ni/Te or Ti/Ne fits you best.


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

SubterraneanHomesickAlien said:


> Your J is still just a bit too low to make a decision, in my opinion.
> 
> Really the ONLY way to accurately type yourself is to find out the order of your functions (by yourself, not through a test). As you seem to be sure that you're INTJ, I'd say the most important thing to figure out is if you use Ti/Ne or Ni/Te. Tertiary/inferior functions aren't the best way to determine your type, so you can probably just ignore them.


Well I'm not sure that I am INTJ, that's why I started this thread. I want to know for sure, because this has always been an issue that has bothered me.

And on Ti/Ne or Ni/Te... Definitely without a doubt, I use Ti/Ne before Ni/Te. So does that make me INTP? With a strong J? I just, I am so confused on this. I wish their was a clear definite answer. :frustrating:


----------



## SubterraneanHomesickAlien (May 16, 2010)

Infrared said:


> Well I'm not sure that I am INTJ, that's why I started this thread. I want to know for sure, because this has always been an issue that has bothered me.
> 
> And on Ti/Ne or Ni/Te... Definitely without a doubt, I use Ti/Ne before Ni/Te. So does that make me INTP? With a strong J? I just, I am so confused on this. I wish their was a clear definite answer. :frustrating:


Ah, sorry, was a typo. I meant to say you seem to be sure that you are INTx (meaning INTJ or INTP). Yes, if you use Ti/Ne before Ni/Te you are almost certainly an INTP. The higher J could just be that you have some common J traits such as good organization. I don't think it's really significant if your Ti/Ne is used more.


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

Hmm. I just took the MBIT test from mypersonality.info, again, I was as honest as I could have been, and made sure to differentiate between how I "think" I am, and how I "really" am, and this time I got INTP, just barely. You'll notice *the change in my signature below*, it's a 3% margin.

I wish I could make my type on here INTX, but you can't, it's not an option. 

It's typical for me, I am both INTJ and INTP. Thinking is all I do. I always second guess myself because I think of another possible outcome, and that leads to more research, in attempt to clarify it, and yield a definite answer, until I think of another possibility, then I'm back to square one, lol. Not sure which type that is more like, INTJ, or INTP. I've been told that INTJ is much less likely to second guess their choices, but I do it all the time in search for the most reasonable and logical answer, which makes me want to lean more towards INTP. I want the answer defined, and clear in the end, which I've read is more of something a J would want. So I'm at a loss on this.

INTX I guess would be it technically. On the J side, I "prefer" things to be neat and orderly, but in reality, I'm really not, I can be pretty messy. On the P side, I hate cleaning house, and as an example, my mom wont let me help her clean, because what I consider "clean", is apparently not at all, what she would consider "clean". 

However there are certain details that I'm anal about, like my bedding. It gets washed once a week regardless, and I don't let anything in my bed, pets, nothing, except me and partner. And if my partner is dirty from work, they wont be getting anywhere near my bed. I've heard that hardcore P's will eat breakfast, lunch, and dinner in their bed, and then sleep in it, food crumbs and all and it not bother them. I couldn't do it at all. I'd rather sleep in my car, then sleep on dirty stinky sheets.

Anyway, I don't notice nor pay attention to little details in certain things, unless it's something that I find to be very interesting, and then I can't leave the details alone, if that helps to clarify this at all for anyone reading and/or offering help.

But on the specifics, *Ti - Te - Ne - Si - Fi - Ni - Se - Fe + Above statements = ???
*


----------



## ImNoTJustletters (Sep 24, 2010)

midnightblonde said:


> This:
> 
> A better cognitive functions test can be taken here:
> 
> HelloQuizzy.com: The Hopefully good MBTI Test


*LOL, what an utter waste of space that test is!*

Your result for The Hopefully good MBTI Test ...
ENTP
Ne>Ti>Fe>Si
You are most likely an ENTP. Okay, this is your result. Your functions are listed below.
Te: 8 
Fe:6 
Ti: 12 
Fi:7 
Se:1
Ne:13
Si:10
Ni:10


----------



## midnightblonde (Aug 12, 2010)

ImNoTJustletters said:


> *LOL, what an utter waste of space that test is!*
> 
> Your result for The Hopefully good MBTI Test ...
> ENTP
> ...


Is it only a waste of space because your result wasn't what you expected?

http://personalitycafe.com/personality-test-resources/36186-alternative-functions-test.html


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

I took the *Alternative Functions Test* as you suggested, and this is what I got:


INTP

Ti>Ne>Si>Fe

You are most likely an *INTP*. Okay, this is your result. Your functions are listed below.


Ti: 16

Ni:15

Te: 13

Ne:11

Fi:11

Si:6

Fe:1

Se:0

So this has my functions as *Ti Ni Te Ne Fi Si Fe Se*, as compared to my results on the other test of, *Ti Te Ne Si Fi Ni Se Fe*...Hmm. One thing for sure is that I am Ti dominant, lol. Even _without_ testing I know that's the truth. But the major difference I see in comparing these two tests, is the dramatic change in Ni. It went from being underdeveloped, to being my auxiliary function. That is a pretty substantial difference. My other functions didn't change that much at all in comparison of the test results, and their preferred order, it's all pretty much the same, except my Ni. I wonder why?

Several different tests I've now taken, two from the posters here on this thread, and the results are flip flopped between INTJ, and INTP. *INTX* appears to be the one consistency.


----------



## ImNoTJustletters (Sep 24, 2010)

midnightblonde said:


> Is it only a waste of space because your result wasn't what you expected?
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/personality-test-resources/36186-alternative-functions-test.html


Look at the results! My case proves that the assesment can provide wildly inacurate results! (Even though I answered the questions honestly.) 

My result had nothing to do with what I expexted. My result was based on incorrectly assessed data. Why don't you read through the posts in that thread, there are more than just a few errors!!

I do however need to correct myself:
No assessment is completely useless, it can always stand as an example to others of _what not to be_.


----------



## SubterraneanHomesickAlien (May 16, 2010)

Infrared said:


> I took the *Alternative Functions Test* as you suggested, and this is what I got:
> 
> 
> INTP
> ...


You said earlier you use Ti/Ne more than Ni/Te; and now you're saying that your Ti dominant. You are an INTP, it's that simple. 

INTx is not possible. The two types don't share a single function, and while they may only be one "letter" away, their inside world is totally different (even if they may appear similar to the outside world). What is odd, though, is that you come closer to INTx than anybody else I've ever seen. Your functions go INTP dom / INTJ dom / INTJ aux / INTP aux / INTJ tertiary / INTP tertiary / INTP inferior / INTJ inferior - sort of weird. I still think you're INTP, though.


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

ImNoTJustletters said:


> Look at the results! My case proves that the assesment can provide wildly inacurate results! (Even though I answered the questions honestly.)
> 
> My result had nothing to do with what I expexted. My result was based on incorrectly assessed data. Why don't you read through the posts in that thread, there are more than just a few errors!!
> 
> ...


Well that assessment is not "wildly inaccurate" as you said. Most of my functions were the same on that test, as the one prior. There wasn't much change in order, except for my Ni. Ni being moved, moved everything else slightly in return. Now if my Ti had been my inferior function... then yes your statement would likely be correct, and I'd be agreeing with you.


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

SubterraneanHomesickAlien said:


> You said earlier you use Ti/Ne more than Ni/Te; and now you're saying that your Ti dominant. You are an INTP, it's that simple.
> 
> INTx is not possible. The two types don't share a single function, and while they may only be one "letter" away, their inside world is totally different (even if they may appear similar to the outside world). What is odd, though, is that you come closer to INTx than anybody else I've ever seen. Your functions go INTP dom / INTJ dom / INTJ aux / INTP aux / INTJ tertiary / INTP tertiary / INTP inferior / INTJ inferior - sort of weird. I still think you're INTP, though.


Lol yes, exactly. You see my point on this now. It is very weird.

I would like to know how Ti being my dominant function makes me INTP? How does my dominant function effect my P or my J? Especially when they are too close to call?


----------



## ImNoTJustletters (Sep 24, 2010)

Infrared said:


> Well that assessment is not "wildly inaccurate" as you said. Most of my functions were the same on that test, as the one prior. There wasn't much change in order, except for my Ni. Ni being moved, moved everything else slightly in return. Now if my Ti had been my inferior function... then yes your statement would likely be correct, and I'd be agreeing with you.


I'm starting to believe that you are indeed Ti dominant. From a functional perspective, you're misunderstanding the objective criterion by pushing your subjective ideas onto it in order to get it to say what you want it to say.

Objectively speaking; that is, taking into account not only my results, but the results of numerous other's, the assessment gives wildly inaccurate results.


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

ImNoTJustletters said:


> I'm starting to believe that you are indeed Ti dominant. From a functional perspective, you're misunderstanding the objective criterion by pushing your subjective ideas onto it in order to get it to say what you want it to say.
> 
> Objectively speaking; that is, taking into account not only my results, but the results of numerous other's, the assessment gives wildly inaccurate results.


Well perhaps your results, and the results of others were "wildly inaccurate", but mine aren't. I'm not forcing anything upon anyone, I didn't force you to read this thread, nor to post replies on it.

If I am misunderstanding any of the facts, please do clarify. But so far the only thing I seem to be misunderstanding, is your subjective opinion of a test. Your opinion is quickly becoming meaningless, because you are missing the details. I've already stated that even without either of those tests, that I am Ti dominant, self assessed. Is that clear enough?

And pushing subjective ideas onto it in order to get it to say what I want it to say? I don't want it to say anything except the truth. I've only replied in honest answers, so I'm not really sure what the hell you are talking about. I'm trying to define my type is all. I'd really like to fit into a nice and neat tidy little box of INTJ, or INTP,* but I don't. I am both.* 

And this thread is not about those tests. It's about me seeking understanding from someone who may know more of the cognitive functions than I do, and generating ideas from a different perspective to see what I can get. Here is a link to the OP in case you have forgotten: http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...m-i-ti-te-ne-si-fi-ni-se-fe-3.html#post815124


----------



## ImNoTJustletters (Sep 24, 2010)

Infrared said:


> Well perhaps your results, and the results of others were "wildly inaccurate", but mine aren't. I'm not forcing anything upon anyone, I didn't force you to read this thread, nor to post replies on it.
> 
> If I am misunderstanding any of the facts, please do clarify. But so far the only thing I seem to be misunderstanding, is your subjective opinion of a test. Your opinion is quickly becoming meaningless, because you are missing the details. I've already stated that even without either of those tests, that I am Ti dominant, self assessed. Is that clear enough?


The fact that mine and other's results are inaccurate is evidence that the assessment is not able to produce a correct result every time. To the degree that it produces inaccurate results it is unreliable. When something is unreliable on a consistent basis, just as the assessment is, it is a commonly held opinion that you should not trust it to provide you with correct results.
The results of numerous individual's make up the objective criterion. By saying that the assessment is accurate, you presuppose that _all_ results it gives will be accurate. When the assessment gave you a result that matched, to some degree, the result you were hoping for, you assumed that the assessment result was accurate. You have then assumed that because the assessment has the possibility of giving some degree of accuracy, that it will give the same degree of accuracy every time. This is a false and misleading assumption that is based on your subjectively held ideas, and not upon objective facts.
Indeed, you have misunderstood my opinion, for the opinion that I have espoused, is the commonly held opinion that you should not trust something when it proves to be unreliable. This is far from meaningless, as it is based on observable evidence.



Infrared said:


> And pushing subjective ideas onto it in order to get it to say what I want it to say? I don't want it to say anything except the truth. I've only replied in honest answers, so I'm not really sure what the hell you are talking about. I'm trying to define my type is all. I'd really like to fit into a nice and neat tidy little box of INTJ, or INTP,* but I don't. I am both.*


I have above answered the question of your pushing subjective ideas onto objective criterion, and the point is that the truth you want it to say is your assumed truth, and not objectively available truth.
Unfortunately, honest answers are insufficient when the method is faulty. The best suggestion, that I have come across, when trying to define your type, is to give ALL assessments the boot and read through, 'try on', and experiment with different aspects of the types and functions in order to find what you prefer to be most comfortable. 
It is extremely improbable that you could consciously be both INTP and INTJ, the functional overview of each is completely different.
INTP uses _introverted thinking_ (Ti) supported by _extraverted intuition_ (Ne)
INTJ uses _introverted intuition_ (Ni) supported by _extraverted thinking_ (Te)
Both use thinking and intuition, but in very different ways.


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

ImNoTJustletters said:


> I have above answered the question of your pushing subjective ideas onto objective criterion, and the point is that the truth you want it to say is your assumed truth, and not objectively available truth.
> Unfortunately, honest answers are insufficient when the method is faulty. The best suggestion, that I have come across, when trying to define your type, is to give ALL assessments the boot and read through, 'try on', and experiment with different aspects of the types and functions in order to find what you prefer to be most comfortable.
> It is extremely improbable that you could consciously be both INTP and INTJ, the functional overview of each is completely different.
> INTP uses _introverted thinking_ (Ti) supported by _extraverted intuition_ (Ne)
> ...


Extremely improbable by whom's standards? Have you not read anything that I've posted? About my conscious use of INTJ & INTP functions? And my lack of a definite answer?

You cannot prove that the test is insufficient, or the method is faulty. I'm looking at it from the side of *assuming that it is in fact true. That is the point. *

If you cannot help me, then please don't bother. I don't understand what it is with people on forums, I've had this issue for a long time about threads getting off track. Posters start posting about opinions, and how my opinion is wrong because of your opinion, and it does not support your opinion of my opinion so my opinion is wrong, and illogical. And I want to shove opinions up peoples asses if they aren't helpful. I'm sick of opinions. Keep your opinions to yourself, and give me an answer, is what I want to say.

*Ti Ni Te Ne Fi Si Fe Se*
*Ti Te Ne Si Fi Ni Se Fe*

...if you care to help sort out the results based on the test (Ti Dom is fact), and not sort through subjective opinions.


----------



## ImNoTJustletters (Sep 24, 2010)

Infrared said:


> Extremely improbable by whom's standards?


C.G.Jung's standards. You'll find that consciously exercising a function with both introverted and extraverted attitude at the same time will usually cause some kind of a neurosis.


Infrared said:


> Have you not read anything that I've posted?


Why would I read anything that you've posted? ...(sarcasm:tongue


Infrared said:


> About my conscious use of INTJ & INTP functions? And my lack of a definite answer?


Yep, I did see that stuff.



Infrared said:


> You cannot prove that the test is insufficient, or the method is faulty. I'm looking at it from the side of *assuming that it is in fact true. That is the point. *


I have proved that the test is unreliable. 
Your assumptions are ill-founded.



Infrared said:


> If you cannot help me, then please don't bother.


I have offered you help, but you have rejected it. You obviously want to believe that you can be INTP and INTJ both at the same time, and you reject any idea that you can only preference one or the other.



Infrared said:


> I don't understand what it is with people on forums, I've had this issue for a long time about threads getting off track. Posters start posting about opinions, and how my opinion is wrong because of your opinion, and it does not support your opinion of my opinion so my opinion is wrong, and illogical. And I want to shove opinions up peoples asses if they aren't helpful. I'm sick of opinions. Keep your opinions to yourself, and give me an answer, is what I want to say.
> 
> *Ti Ni Te Ne Fi Si Fe Se*
> *Ti Te Ne Si Fi Ni Se Fe*
> ...


The obvious dominance of introverted thinking (Ti), not just in the assessments but also in your manner, along with the conflicting information in the assessment results and your own description of yourself, point to a conclusion of IxTP.

I believe the way that you are perceiving the world, and yourself, is what is causing your inconclusiveness.


----------



## TheOfficialMe (Apr 14, 2013)

Can someone type me? 

*Te (Extroverted Thinking)* (60%) 


*Ti (Introverted Thinking)* (75%) 


*Ne (Extroverted Intuition)* (75%) 


*Ni (Introverted Intuition)* (60%) 


*Se (Extroverted Sensing)* (35%) 


*Si (Introverted Sensing)* (60%) 


*Fe (Extroverted Feeling)* (70%) 


*Fi (Introverted Feeling)* (60%)


----------



## haephestia (May 13, 2013)

TheOfficialMe said:


> Can someone type me?
> 
> *Te (Extroverted Thinking)* (60%)
> 
> ...


There's a whole other subforum for this. Why would you bring back a 3 year old thread belonging to someone else?


----------



## TheOfficialMe (Apr 14, 2013)

haephestia said:


> There's a whole other subforum for this. Why would you bring back a 3 year old thread belonging to someone else?


Maybe because i'm new and never knew better? I apologize if my reply annoyed anyone, but simply sending a link to me saying that i could find my answer there would have been sufficient. Either way, thank you for telling me this.


----------

